# Columbiana Soil and Water Conservation District,,, TREE & FISH sale 2019



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BUMMER,,, I don't see any Heartnuts on this list, for this year.
The Pawpaws & Heartnuts that I ordered & planted last year, are still alive.
I can't wait till spring.

*Hopefully, the links will open for ya. If not, I'll re-post 'em.?*

Attached is the Winter 2019 edition of the Conservation Chronicle. Inside this edition you will find information on:

The Spring Fish Sale.
The Spring Tree Sale.
Our 2018 Cooperator of the Year
And upcoming events, including the Eastern Ohio Grazing Council Winter Meetings. 
 

If you have any questions regarding the tree or fish sale feel free to call us.


*Joshua Emanuelson*

*Little Beaver Creek Watershed Coordinator*

*Columbiana Soil and Water Conservation District*

1834-B South Lincoln Ave

Salem, OH 44432

330-277-2977



Download all attachments as a zip file


2019 Complete Tree Order Form.pdf
131.6kB


2019 Winter Newsletter.pdf
2.6MB


2019 Plant Descriptions.pdf
666.7kB


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw a notice for the Geauga County Fish sale also.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I keep dreaming about warm spring afternoons and planting seedlings.


----------

